# Best truck bed tool box?



## Glad (Oct 24, 2015)

What is everyones opinion on the the best toolbox for truck beds? I've got plenty of tools (framing carpenter), my bench cab sierra looks like I have a hoarding issue. I've got a 6ft bed, 2001 gmc sierra.

I've done a little bit of research on tool boxes, and i'm definitely geared toward the cheaper end of that spectrum (2-300$). A weatherguard would be nice, but 800$ is a bit too much atm.


What do you think I should get?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad said:


> What is everyones opinion on the the best toolbox for truck beds? I've got plenty of tools (framing carpenter), my bench cab sierra looks like I have a hoarding issue. I've got a 6ft bed, 2001 gmc sierra.
> 
> I've done a little bit of research on tool boxes, and i'm definitely geared toward the cheaper end of that spectrum (2-300$). A weatherguard would be nice, but 800$ is a bit too much atm.
> 
> ...


If the cab ain't packed to the roof yet ...You still got plenty of room!


I wouldn't waste my money on a tool chest . When you have plenty of room left in the cab!:no:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I had an ARE topper with sideboxes... I loved that thing. But now I have my DIY version


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

Try a generic job box, 4'x2'x2', you can fit a 5gallon electric compressor, gun, skil and sawzall, and other gear, more secure than cheap aluminium boxes, I got a Rona brand on sale for 200 and change a few years back. Plus you can easily grab it with a telehandler and set right on the deck, saves tromping through mud several times!


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Check Craigslist, I got the biggest Weathergaurd they make for like 250 in good shape.

Just have to keep an eye out, check it regularly. I have 6.5 ft bed and with the box there isn't much room left.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.readingbody.com/products/options-and-accessories/storage-boxes/

Reading makes a great box, not cheap though...these have lasted 26 years and still going. I restored them during my last truck fit out in 2012

You got a back seat you can rip out, gives you a lot of room :blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Huge fan of Weatherguard. When I got my new truck I just had the old ones re-powder coated.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's her good side :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Huge fan of Weatherguard. When I got my new truck I just had the old ones re-powder coated.


Is that a Kargo Master ladder rack?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Is that a Kargo Master ladder rack?


Rack-it. They are 13 years old. Had them re-powdered as well. I've had 2000 lbs on them before. Great racks.


----------



## Russ in AK (Mar 4, 2016)

You get what you pay for with truck boxes. Weatherguard is expensive because it works. I know from experience, the cheaper tool boxes are much easier to break into than the Weatherguard ones. That $800 is an investment in the security of your tools.

That said, I don't use a truck box to haul mine around. Mine holds the stuff to keep my truck running, safety gear, etc. Construction tools go in a gang box that gets loaded up and dropped at the job site.


----------



## Ironwood07 (Oct 10, 2014)

Spend the money on a weather guard ,it will last you a lifetime .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Highway Products, Pro Tech or Weatherguard.

The first two are all aluminum.

Great boxes.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Ironwood07 said:


> Spend the money on a weather guard ,it will last you a lifetime .


Mine is about 10 years old and in its third truck. Its on life support. I am shopping for a new one as well. 

Although I am leaning toward a new truck instead. Anymore, I need so few tools in the truck and the 8' bed that I would prefer a crew cab instead of the bed box. Belt and impact where the jump seat is. Or a cap with side access with more storage than I have now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My Weatherguard is about 13 years old. I see them lasting until I retire. Probably another 7 or 8 years.


----------

